# HILFE! Virus aufm PC :O



## Chínín (14. April 2008)

Kann mir wer helfen?

ich habe mir mal was von nem Freund per E mail schicken lassen und nachdem ich die geöffnet hatte kommen immer 2 solche Fenster wo bei beiden drinsteht ich hätt n Virus. Sonst habe ich keinen Zugriff auf den Taskmanager, wenn ich vollbild anmach fährt der einfachso runter(nicht nur wenn der die Warnungen aufmacht sondern auch einfachso), und mein PC ist schreeecklich langsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

N Freund von mir hat schon vorgeschlagen Windows neu installieren aber da kann ich gleich meine Festplatte löschen. Ich hab Antivir des sagt aber nix, auch wenn ich den ganzen PC durchchecken lasse.

Noch n Vorschlag was ich machen kann um den wegzukriegen?

Bitte kein Pech gehabt oder ähnliche Kommentare.


----------



## Tikume (14. April 2008)

Das hört sich für mich erstmal mehr nach dem Scherzprogramm an. Ne gute Möglichkeit wäre es vermutlich erstmal deinen kumpel gründlich zu verprügeln.

Ansonsten starte Windows im abgesicherten Modus und werf nen Blick in die Startdateien.


Wenn das nichts hilft formatier halt neu und nutze die Chance es diesmal besser zu machen, sprich:
- Windows auf eigener partition
- Backup ziehen
- vernünftigen Virenscanner nehmen
- sich vornehmen nicht alle Anhänge wahllos zu öffnen


----------



## Chínín (14. April 2008)

Abgesicherter Modus :O?
Gibts denn sowas?
Wo kann ich den aktivieren?


----------



## Tikume (14. April 2008)

F8 Drücken. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abgesicherter_Modus

Aber wenn Du das schon nicht weisst sehe ich eh schwarz.


----------



## Noxiel (14. April 2008)

Beweg mal die Maus, wenn die Virenfenster daraufhin weggehen war's bloß der Bildschirmschoner. 

Zum Thema "Abgesicherter Modus"; arbeitest du regelmäßig an Rechnern, verstehst du ein bisschen was davon? Ich frage nur, weil ansonsten die Ferndiagnose unsererseits etwas schwierig ist.


----------



## gOOvER (15. April 2008)

So wie es sich anhört, ist der TE ein wenig jünger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du solltest Dich evtl. mal etwas genauer mit Deinem PC auseinandersetzen, sonst hast Du bald einen noch größeren Bug. (vor dem Bildschirm). 

AntiVir, auch wenn kostenlos, sollte nicht die erste Wahl beim Virenschutz sein. Ich meine, du kannst AntiVir so einstellen, das es auch Scherzprogramme findet.

Allerdings hoffe ich, das Du jetzt was gelernt hast.


----------



## Topsecret (15. April 2008)

Ich kann da nur schmunzeln, es ist ja schon frech Antivir als Anti-Virentool zu bezeichnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Norton und Antivir die zwei kannste auch gleich weg lassen, haste selben Effekt.
Antivir taugt nichts und findet auch oft nichts und Norton wird ja von den billigsten Trojanern usw. umgangen und deaktiviert.
Ich kann nur Kaspersky, GData und NOD32 empfehlen, wobei ich auf NOD32 schwöre, da dieser sehr resourcenschonend ist, und bei mir schon seit 3 Jahren tapfere Dienste erweist, ohne auch nur einen Virus durchgelassen zu haben.
Und wer absolut kein Geld für Sicherheit ausgeben will, aber einen sicheren PC benötigt, der muß sich halt Linux drauf haun.

So long

Topsecret


----------



## gOOvER (15. April 2008)

Ich benutze gdata, allerdings ist das nicht so ganz resourcen sparend. Werd mir heute Abend mal nod32 anschauen.

Benutzt Du noch ne Firewall oder nimmst Du die von Deinem Router?


----------



## Raefael (15. April 2008)

Für personal Firewalls gilt das selbe wie für Antivir, Norton und ko.
Nimm die vom Router, wenn Du es noch sicherer haben willst, bleibt Dir nur noch ein zweiter Rechner, mit Linux oder Unix, als Firewall über den der gesammt Netzverkehr läuft.

//Rafa


----------



## gOOvER (15. April 2008)

Naja, mann muss Sicherheit ja nicht gleich ausarten lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bisher bin ich recht gut mit der Lösung Firewall via Router gefahren. Ich denke, ich werde das auch so belassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slickride (15. April 2008)

@ topsecret,

wenn du dich unter dem folgenen link informierst, wirst du feststellen müssen, dass das kostenlose antivir sich besser schlägt als das 40&#8364; teure nod32.
und nein, es ist nicht frech, antivir als antiviren-tool zu bezeichnen.
im gegenteil.

mfg


hier:
http://www.pcwelt.de/start/sicherheit/anti...mmen/index.html

edit:
oder hier: ist die premium-version von antivir, allerdings ist die virenerkennung selbsverständlich die gleiche.
http://www.computerbase.de/news/software/a...enscanner_beste


----------



## RadioactiveMan (15. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das hört sich für mich erstmal mehr nach dem Scherzprogramm an. Ne gute Möglichkeit wäre es vermutlich erstmal deinen kumpel gründlich zu verprügeln.


das war auch mein erster gedanke


----------



## eMJay (15. April 2008)

slickride schrieb:


> @ topsecret,
> 
> wenn du dich unter dem folgenen link informierst, wirst du feststellen müssen, dass das kostenlose antivir sich besser schlägt als das 40&#8364; teure nod32.
> und nein, es ist nicht frech, antivir als antiviren-tool zu bezeichnen.
> ...



Doch ist es!!!
Ein Beispiel?:

Verseuchter Rechner, kein Antiviren Programm drauf gewesen,...
Antivir Gefundene Viren usw. im Dreistelligen Betrag. (2 durchläufe- im zweiten immer noch ca. 30)
Danach Antivir runter und die Ein-Jahres Version von Kaspersky (Computer Bild... und die ist immer noch nicht so gut wie die gekaufte) insalliert...
immer noch über 50??? gut weil es so schön war noch einmal.... und was kommt???
Gefundene Schädlinge 0

Was sagt uns das???


----------



## Theroas (15. April 2008)

Das sagt noch gar nichts, da jedes Programm anders mit Viren umgeht.

Manche löschen einfach die befallenen Dateien, andere machen ne riesen Quarantäne drumherum,
wieder andere haben einfach ne miese Heuristik.
Virenprogramme sind 95% Geschmackssache und 5% Leistungsunterschied.

So wie es im Moment aussieht verlieren die Hersteller den Kampf gegen die immer größere
Virenflut sowieso, dann können wir uns alle anheulen wieviel Viren im dreistelligen Bereich
unser Pseudoschutz gefunden hat..


----------



## slickride (15. April 2008)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Doch ist es!!!
> Ein Beispiel?:
> 
> Verseuchter Rechner, kein Antiviren Programm drauf gewesen,...
> ...


*

das hört sich an, als ob der pc nicht ans i-net angeschlossen war.
die signatur von kaspersky war einfach aktueller?


du willst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, dass dein "test" oder dein bsp. aussagekräftiger ist als die, welche von computerexperten unter genormten bedingungen durchgeführt werden.


gruß*


----------



## eMJay (15. April 2008)

slickride schrieb:


> das hört sich an, als ob der pc nicht ans i-net angeschlossen war.
> die signatur von kaspersky war einfach aktueller?
> du willst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, dass dein "test" oder dein bsp. aussagekräftiger ist als die, welche von computerexperten unter genormten bedingungen durchgeführt werden.
> gruß


Doch war er.... es war nur kein Schutz drauf bis zu dem Zeitpunkt...
Wo sollten sonst die ganzen Viren herkommen? Komen die seit neustem mit der Grippewelle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tröpfchen Infektion? 
Ich hab da nur ein Beispiel gesagt... einer von den Ganz Krassen.

Mehr möchte ich nicht dazu sagen, soll sich jeder denken was er will. Ich hab meine Erfahrugen mit Antivir gemacht.... und Antivir ist ein kein guter Schutz.


----------



## slickride (15. April 2008)

ob die signatur einfach nur neuer war hast du zwar nicht beantwortet...


die bemerkung, dass der pc nicht ans i-net angeschlossen war, bezieht sich übrigens nur auf den zeitpunkt der installation bzw. der systemprüfung (dem zeitpunkt der handlung) und da du keinen update der virensacanner erwähnt hast, liegt die vermutung nahe, dass kaspersky eine neuere version war.


du hast recht, jeder soll denken, wass er will.
und du verstehst es wohl, wenn ich mich eher an die vielen tests der renommierten fachzeitschriften halte, als an die erfahrungen eines users.

gruß


----------



## eMJay (15. April 2008)

slickride schrieb:


> ob die signatur einfach nur neuer war hast du zwar nicht beantwortet...
> die bemerkung, dass der pc nicht ans i-net angeschlossen war, bezieht sich übrigens nur auf den zeitpunkt der installation bzw. der systemprüfung (dem zeitpunkt der handlung) und da du keinen update der virensacanner erwähnt hast, liegt die vermutung nahe, dass kaspersky eine neuere version war.
> du hast recht, jeder soll denken, wass er will.
> und du verstehst es wohl, wenn ich mich eher an die vielen tests von renommierten fachzeitschriften halte, als an die erfahrungen eines users.
> ...


Die Signaturen waren beide aktuell da ich vor der überprüfung noch die Updates ausgeführt hab.
Hab das vorhin vergessen.

Naja so viel ich mich errinern kann war der Antivir vllt. Preis-Sieger aber bestimmt nicht Leistungs-Sieger.


----------



## gOOvER (16. April 2008)

Ich weiß Nicht ob Du den Test, den Du oben gepostet hast auch durchgelesen hast. NOD32 platz 6, AntiVir Platz 8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst lesen, dann denken und dann schreiben.


----------



## gOOvER (16. April 2008)

sorry, DoPo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topsecret (16. April 2008)

gOOvER schrieb:


> Ich benutze gdata, allerdings ist das nicht so ganz resourcen sparend. Werd mir heute Abend mal nod32 anschauen.
> 
> Benutzt Du noch ne Firewall oder nimmst Du die von Deinem Router?



Also ich benutze die Firewall von meiner Fritz.Box hab alles dicht gemacht und nur die Ports offen die ich benötige.

Gruß


----------



## Topsecret (16. April 2008)

slickride schrieb:


> @ topsecret,
> 
> wenn du dich unter dem folgenen link informierst, wirst du feststellen müssen, dass das kostenlose antivir sich besser schlägt als das 40€ teure nod32.
> und nein, es ist nicht frech, antivir als antiviren-tool zu bezeichnen.
> ...



Da kann ich nur grinsen, komischerweise, haben meine Kunden die mit nem Virus angerannt kommen, zu 99% AntiVir drauf.
Und was solche Hefte oder Seiten posten interessiert mich gar nicht, die können schreiben was sie wollen, was zählt, sind die Praxiserfahrungen.
Glaubst doch selbst nicht dass in einer Zeit wo es nur ums Geld geht, da neutrale Bewertungen gemacht werden.
Oder was glaubst du warum auch Norton überall beworben und angepriesen wird ?? 
Bestimmt nicht weil die Software gut ist, die haben nur genug Kohle um sich den passenden Rang zu erkaufen.
Aber ich schreibe ja keinem vor, was er zu glauben hat oder was nicht, mein Rechner ist auf jedenfall safe, und jeder Kunde mit AntiVir und nem Virus bringen mir Geld in die Kasse, also immer brav AntiVir drauf machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , hab schließlich 2 Kinder und eine Frau zu ernähren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long


----------



## slickride (16. April 2008)

gOOvER schrieb:


> Ich weiß Nicht ob Du den Test, den Du oben gepostet hast auch durchgelesen hast. NOD32 platz 6, AntiVir Platz 8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dann zeige mir bitte den entpsrechenden link und das entsprechende zitat.
mir ist in jeder hinsicht schleierhaft, wie du auf diese behauptung kommst.

gruß


----------



## slickride (16. April 2008)

Topsecret schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur grinsen, komischerweise, haben meine Kunden die mit nem Virus angerannt kommen, zu 99% AntiVir drauf.
> Und was solche Hefte oder Seiten posten interessiert mich gar nicht, die können schreiben was sie wollen, was zählt, sind die Praxiserfahrungen.
> Glaubst doch selbst nicht dass in einer Zeit wo es nur ums Geld geht, da neutrale Bewertungen gemacht werden.
> Oder was glaubst du warum auch Norton überall beworben und angepriesen wird ??
> ...




dann sind wir wieder bei der sache, dass die testlabore nicht unabhänig sind; ganz im speziellen ist das ein beliebtes argument, wenn die richtigkeit der eigenen meinung widerlegt wird.
ich sehe schon, wie die mitarbeiter die geldbündel sehen und bei der erkannten malware-rate von antivir die prozentangabe auf 99,60 hochdrehen und sich somit strafbar machen und somit gegen deutsches recht und gesetz verstoßen, während die aussage im forum, eines mir unbekannten users, nicht einmal gott hätte objektiver treffen können.


die beiden berichte beruhen übrigens auf die ergebnisse folgender seite http://www.av-test.org/index.php?lang=1
die firma ist unabhänig und weißt du was? ich muss mir die frage stellen, ob du das bist. verkaufst du etwa u.a. kostenpflichtige antivirensoftware? dann musst du ja diese meinung vertreten... musst du nicht 2 kinder und eine frau ernähren?




> was zählt sind die praxiserfahrungen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das hatten wir schoneinmal in diesem thread.
wenn ich eine wahlprognose erstellen will, gehe ich auch nicht in ein wahlbüro einer partei und stelle aufgrund der dort erhaltenen antworten eine wahlprognose.
du kannst nicht sagen, ob deine kunden ein objektiver durchschnitt der personen sind, welche einen virusbefallenen pc haben.
du beachtest nicht einmal, dass das kostenlose antivir das meistgenutzte antivirenprogramm in deutschland ist.

es ist übrigens äußerst unwahrscheinlich, dass es wirklich 99% sind. vermutlich hast du aus effekthascherei den wert auf die berühmten 99% gehoben.



> Aber ich schreibe ja keinem vor, was er zu glauben hat oder was nicht


auch in dem fall kann ich mich nur widerholen:
"du hast recht, jeder soll denken, wass er will.
und du verstehst es wohl, wenn ich mich eher an die vielen tests der renommierten fachzeitschriften halte, als an die erfahrungen eines users." welcher in dem fall seine prozentangabe nach gefühl aus dem ärmel schüttelt.

das soll mal ein testlabor machen. der praktikant sitzt vor dem pc, schaut sich die erkannte malware an und schätzt einfach mal den prozentwert und überträgt ihn in die tabelle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





gruß


----------



## Topsecret (16. April 2008)

Du bist einfach süß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wahrscheinlich glaubst du auch noch an den globalen Weltfrieden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du hast Recht ich verkaufe auch kostenpflichtige Antivirensoftware, wie du aber gelesen hast, bin ich ein überzeugter NOD32 Nutzer, und dieses Programm verkaufe ich zum Beispiel gar nicht.
Du hast meine Meinung widerlegt ?? Wo, Wann und Wie ?? 
Ich sehe nicht, dass dies der Fall wäre, dass einzigste was ich sehe ist dass du auf AntiVir schwörst und genug Selbstbewußtsein hast, es offen Kund zu tun und nicht mit der Masse schwimmst.
Da du aber ein so großer Freund von Testberichten bist, und auf die fachlich fundierten PC-Profis hörst, hast du bestimmt auch einen ALDI Rechner oder vom LIDL zu Hause stehn, die wurden ja auch schon mehrmals durch so renomierte Zeitschriften gelobt und sehr positiv bewertet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß

P.S. Sehr schleierhaft ist mir übrigends auch, wie du darauf kommst dass Antivir vor NOD32 steht, ist dir schonmal aufgefallen, dass es bei deinem Link überhaupt keine Ränge gibt ???
Wäre es nämlich so würde Symantec vor AntiVir stehen.
Fazit: Deine Links sind nicht einen Cent wert.


----------



## gOOvER (16. April 2008)

Ich muss Topsecret voll und ganz zustimmen. Ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht das Leute, die sich einen Virus einfangen zu 98 Prozent AntiVir benutzen. Gestern habe ich NOD32 installiert (und zu spaß später AntiVir). Dann ein paar dateien runtergeladen, bei denen ich wußte, das sie verseucht sind. Zum Vergleich. NOD32 hat mich die Datei noch nicht mal runterladen lassen, im Gegensatz zu AntiVir. Damit konnte ich das Archiv sogar entpacken! 

Ich persönlich würde NIEMANDEN AntiVir empfehlen, denn dieses Programm ist definitiv kein sehr gutes Programm.

@Slickride: Den Link liefere ich noch nach, da ich im Moment nur per Handy on bin.


----------



## slickride (16. April 2008)

Topsecret schrieb:


> Du bist einfach süß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ironisch, sarkastisch und du machst dich über mich lustig... das ist niveaulos und zeigt deutlich, in welcher situation du dich befindest.
wenn das deine "argumente" sind, ist eine weitere diskussion über dieses thema selbstverständlich sinnlos.




> Du hast meine Meinung widerlegt ?? Wo, Wann und Wie ??


das habe ich. und zwar mit fakten.



ps.: die pcs von aldi und lidl haben/ hatten ein ausgezeichnetes preis-leistungs-verhältnis.
dementsprechend waren die bewertungen auch zutreffend; ich kann mich in diesem zusammenhang auch an kommentare wie "bestes preis-leistungs-verhältnis" errinern.
darf ich raten: 99% deiner kunden, welche einen defekten pc mitbringen, haben diesen bei aldi oder lidl gekauft? ^^


"gruß"


edit:

dein edit beantworte ich auch noch gerne.


> P.S. Sehr schleierhaft ist mir übrigends auch, wie du darauf kommst dass Antivir vor NOD32 steht, ist dir schonmal aufgefallen, dass es bei deinem Link überhaupt keine Ränge gibt ???
> Wäre es nämlich so würde Symantec vor AntiVir stehen.
> Fazit: Deine Links sind nicht einen Cent wert.



meines wissens, hast du dich darüber lustig gemacht, dass jm antivr als antivirustool bezeichnet hat.
die links zeigen deutlich, dass die erkennungsrate von von antivir um einiges höher liegt als die von nod32.
die links sind keinen cent wert. das erstaunt mich. es gibt keine ränge? *autsch* schau noch mal rein.
langsam werde ich doch ungehalten ^^.


----------



## Tikume (16. April 2008)

Die Sache ist doch Die, dass man als Benutzer bei einem Antiviren programm eigentlich nur beurteilen kann wie stark es die performance belastet oder wie hübsch mann die Oberfläche findet.
Wie gut oder schlecht es ist merkt man eigentlich erst wenn man sich einen Virus eingefangen hat trotz Virenschutz (ist aber schon Jahre her und Programme entwickeln sich ja auch weiter) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und perfekt ist nunmal gar kein Scanner, so dass sowas immer passieren kann.

Ich hatte auch mal AntiVir, als ich mir trotzdem einen Virus einfing (den AntivVir zwar erkannte aber weder entfernen noch verhindern konnte) bin ich auf Avast umgestiegen. Ne Weile später hatte ich dann Norton (einfach weil ich es kostenlos hatte).

Irgendwann habe dann aber auch ich mir gedanken gemacht was für ein Virenschutz angebracht wäre. 30€ im Jahr sind zumindest für den Hauptrechner nicht das Ding.

Ich hatte mich dann mal informiert und im Prinzip findet man bei tests eigentlich immer Kaspersky, GData, und Nod32 in wechselnden Positionen an der Spitze.
Kaspersky hatte ich getestet, musste es aber teils beim spielen ausschalten weil es so grausam Performance zog bei mir. Desweiteren kan für jeden Fliegenschiss Abfragen, die ich schon nach kurzer Zeit gar nicht mehr gelesen sondern einfach nur noch genervt bestätigt habe. 

Nod32 war performant und hat seinen Job getan ohne zu nerven. Also hab ich das genommen. Bei der 3er beta Version muss ich dann aber sagen dass ich hier gemerkt habe beim spielen wenn er Updates gesucht hat (was bei der 2er nie der Fall war). Das wurde mittlerweile allerdings auch schon wieder verbessert.


----------



## gOOvER (16. April 2008)

@slickride: Wenn ich das deuten darf ist ein PLUS nicht gleich wesendlich besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slickride (16. April 2008)

gOOvER schrieb:


> @slickride: Wenn ich das deuten darf ist ein PLUS nicht gleich wesendlich besser.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




"wesentlich"? ist doch egal, ob die erkennungsrate wesentlich besser ist oder nicht.
ich wollte und habe gezeigt, dass antivr in keinster weise so schlecht ist, wie das der eine da behauptet.

beide links:

            AntiVir            
 	99,60% & 98,85%

 	Nod32
 	93,10% & 96.71%


und bei 1 millionen schädlingen (test 1) ist es dennoch ein gewaltiger unterschied, ob die erkennungsrate bei 99,60%
oder bei 93,10%.
das darf jeder mit dem berühmten dreisatz ausrechen.
65.000 maleware erkennt nod32 weniger.


gruß


und ich warte auf den link ^^


----------



## Topsecret (16. April 2008)

Ironie und Sarkasmus, so bin ich nunmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lustig gemacht über dich, auf keinen, der Teil mit dem Selbstbewußtsein sollte eher als Anerkennung gedacht sein, da in der heutigen Zeit viele nicht mehr in der Lage sind ihre Meinung zu vertreten und zu argumentieren.
Betreffend der Ränge ich kann keine ersehen, vieleicht ist da ja aber noch ein versteckter Link, ich sehe nur eine Tabelle mit etlichen Antiviren-Tools, die wild durcheinandergewürfelt bewertet werden.
Für mich wäre es unlogisch wenn der oberste Anbieter automatisch Platz 1. wäre da andere Produkte mehr Pluszeichen vorweisen.
Was Tikume schreibt ist natürlich auch richtig, 100%igen Schutz gibt es nicht, und die einen Programmen haben da Vorteile wo wiederrum andere ihre Schwächen haben.
Aber alleine die Tatsache dass AntiVir es zulässt verseuchte Dateien herrunter zu laden, diese zu entpacken und womöglich zu installieren, zeugen nicht für effektiven Schutz, desweiteren lassen sich dann zum Teil bei einem Infekt die betroffenen Dateien nicht säubern, löschen oder in Quarantäne verfrachten.
Ebenso ist die Updatefunktion in der Free Edition einfach nur zum heulen, bis dass Teil mal anfängt und einen freien Server gefunden hat, steht Weihnachten vor der Tür.
Dass sind jetzt auch Fakten, den ich habe auch mal mit AntiVir angefangen, und mehr wie nur eine schlechte Erfahrung damit gemacht.
Meines Erachtens gehört zur Zeit Kaspersky zu einen der besten Internet Suiten, jedoch durch seine vielen Funktionen sehr resourcenlastig.
Aus diesem Grund nutze ich NOD32, da fehlt zwar ein SPAM-Emailfilter, aber es ist eigendlich nicht spürbar, in der PC-Leistung, und daher gut geeignet, wenn man zocken will.
Desweiteren macht es zum Teil dreimal täglich ein automatisches Update, von dem man auch nicht gestört wird, will heißen es ist immer auf dem aktuellsten Stand.
Für was sich jemand entscheidet ist jedem selbst überlassen, und die kostenpflichtigen Tools lassen sich ja auch alle als Trial Version testen.

Gruß


----------



## Topsecret (16. April 2008)

slickride schrieb:


> "wesentlich"? ist doch egal, ob die erkennungsrate wesentlich besser ist oder nicht.
> ich wollte und habe gezeigt, dass antivr in keinster weise so schlecht ist, wie das der eine da behauptet.
> 
> beide links:
> ...



Tja ist wirklich ein großer unterschied wie du schon sagtest.
Es ist aber auch ein großer Unterschied ob ein Tool die Sachen nur entdeckt oder diese dann auch entfernen kann.
Dass hatte ich bei Norton schon, "Norton hat den Virs blablabla festgestellt, kann ihn aber nicht löschen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gOOvER (16. April 2008)

Es wäre interessant wie sich beide Programme verhalten, wenn es zum CodeRed kommt, d.h. Wenn es zu einer verseuchung kommt, bei denen beide nicht die Erforderlichen Signaturen haben. Ich denke dieses Szenario ist das wahrscheinlichste.


----------



## Tikume (16. April 2008)

Topsecret schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund nutze ich NOD32, da fehlt zwar ein SPAM-Emailfilter, aber es ist eigendlich nicht spürbar, in der PC-Leistung, und daher gut geeignet, wenn man zocken will.



Den Spam E-Mail filter gibt es bei 1&1 eh schon Serverseitig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topsecret (16. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Den Spam E-Mail filter gibt es bei 1&1 eh schon Serverseitig!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meine E-Mails laufen sowiso über GMX drüber, und die restlichen Filtert das E-Mail Programm selbst raus.
Sprich ist eigendlich nichts was man braucht in einem Antivirenprogramm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gOOvER (16. April 2008)

Ich finde diese Funktion sogar unsinning in einem Antivirenprogramm. Außerdem unterstützen die meisten eh nur Outlook oder WindowsMail. Heutzutage sind die Serverseitigen eh besser und die 2-3 die noch kommen, kann man per Hand als Spam definieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (16. April 2008)

welches Programm von euren genannten kann eigentlich auch die Viren löschen die schon auf dem Pc drauf sind....

wäre für mich hilfreicher...


----------



## gOOvER (16. April 2008)

Du hast doch schon ein paar Vorschläge hier gehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am besten selber ausprobieren. Entweder NOD32, GDATA oder Kaspersky.


----------



## Chínín (16. April 2008)

ich las oft NOD32 sei gut wo krieg ich das her?

Kaspersky sah ich letztens im Prospekt von.....sonem discounter name fällt mir nit mehr ein



> So wie es sich anhört, ist der TE ein wenig jünger.



O.o


----------



## Tikume (16. April 2008)

http://www.eset.de/

Gibt von allen Virenscannern trials, insofern kann man sichs in Ruhe anschaun und dann entscheiden.


----------



## Noxiel (16. April 2008)

Kurzer Zwischenruf, hier ist ein beinahe epischer Kampf darum entstanden wie man Kaspersky ausspricht. (Ja UND, dann haben wir mit unserer Zeit eben nichts besseres anzufangen)

Sagt man nun "Kaspersky" oder Käsperskei?


----------



## gOOvER (16. April 2008)

Also ich für meinen Teil sag immer "Kaspersky".  So wie's da steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (16. April 2008)

gOOvER schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil sag immer "Kaspersky".  So wie's da steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign

@ Topsecret
/sign

@ slickride

Sorry Junge aber du hast echt keine Ahung.... du schwörst auf deine Test und auf das was die Testlabore schreiben. Schon mal dran gedacht dass da geld im Spiel ist?

Das ist so wie mit den ALDI/Lidl Rechner Hauptsache billig (Hardware usw.) 
Die sehen zwar gut aus und geben top Leistung da sagt keiner was gegen. Die ersten 3-6 Monate dann ist schluss.
Du weist glaube ich nicht wie viele Leute nach einiger Zeit mit einem ALDI/Lidl Rechner zu einem Fachman/Fachhandel renen und damit mein ich nicht MediaMarkt. Ich mein den shönen PC-Laden um die ecke. 
Weil die nur Probleme haben auf die es keine Garanit gibt.... 

also mach weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... vllt. merkst du das auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... früher oder später... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fst (17. April 2008)

also erstma..woher könntest du ihn den haben?? bzw was genau ist es für ein virus...weil auch backup bringt nicht immer was..alles löschen und windows neu installierne bringt eig am meisten..da kann der virus net wirklich zurück bleiben


----------



## Chínín (17. April 2008)

@ fst ich habe mir was von nem Freund was per Email schicken lassen und da  ist (von ihm nicht gewollt) ein Virus mitgekommen.

Jetzt erscheint bei mir ständig son Fenster, wo drinne steht ich solle auf http://meinbesterschutz.com/schlacht/index...70910435a545c02
gehen, aber wenn ich da mir das empfohlene antizeugs hole schreit avira los ich hätt n Virus
Wenn ihr mir sagt wie ich hier n Bild verlinken kann könnte ich das hier reinstellen wie das Fenster aussieht dass dann erscheint


----------



## gOOvER (17. April 2008)

Ähm, aber Du hast Dir von dieser Seite nichts runtergeladen, oder? Denn wenn Du dort was runterlädst bekommst Du nochmehr Viren. Das was Du hast ist ein Trojaner.


----------



## slickride (17. April 2008)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> @ slickride
> 
> Sorry Junge aber du hast echt keine Ahung.... du schwörst auf deine Test und auf das was die Testlabore schreiben. Schon mal dran gedacht dass da geld im Spiel ist?
> 
> ...






_stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das läuft dann wir in einer versteigerung ab. die %zahl der virenerkennung entspricht proportional dem gezahlten geld.
antivir:"ich biete 10.000&#8364; für den ersten platz."
testlabor:"ah zu spät, den hat kaspersky eben für 15.000&#8364; erkauft! zum ersten - zweiten - ...
avast:"20.000!!!!!"
testlabor:"und der gewinner ist ..... avast! mit einer virenerkennung von erstaunlichen 87%!"
in was für einer welt leben wir denn -.-. tausende von pc-magazine, pc-spiel-magazine, automagazine, zig 100 tv-berichterstattungen und mitten drin die unternehmen, welche deutschlandweit milliarden an "spenden" zahlen und sich ein testergebniss nach dem anderen erkaufen. egal ob das ein fernseher ist, ein gartenschlauch oder einfach nur ein kondom mit noppen. überall bestechungsgeld, getarnt als spende, und mittendrin der arme und beschissene bürger, während die justiz (ebenfalls bestochen) leckere gummibärchen kaut.

ach was deutschlandweit, das alles läuft weltweit so ab! wo kriegen die bloß das geld her?

ach nein, ist ja alles kostengünstiger als dargestellt. es erkaufen sich ja nur die unternehmen die plätze, deren produkte du als minderwertig empfindest oder deren produkte dir villeicht eines tages mal auf einer deiner füße gefallen sind *aua*.
ich sehs ja ein, während antivir sich seine plätze test für test erkauft, erabeitet sich nod32 die positionen mit harter manneskraft und qualität und beschäftigt nur (tüv)geprüfte katholische priester in ihrer finanzabteilung; der beichtstuhl [100/100 punkten in der fachzeitschrift ökotest - natürlich zu unrecht] steht gleich in der ecke auf dem pestizidverseuchten teppich (*****/***** in der zeitschrift "gesund leben").


die einzigen objektiven meinung kriegt man nur in foren! scheiß kapitalismus! geldgierige raffsäcke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keine moral! kein anstand!
da jammert ein kunde, dass alle grafikkarten von asus einen defekt aufweisen, wenn er sie an seinen pc anschließt! nachdem er dann empört zu einem anderen hersteller gegriffen hat (und diese graka dann von einem pc-fachmann hat einbauen lassen "ein zehntes mal mach ich das nicht mehr!" [zitat des kunden]) freut er sich über die qualitativ hochwertige neuware und flamt nunfort über den hersteller asus!
während die ganzen wow-kiddys in den foren mitarbeiter von blizzard sind, und neben der bearbeitung von einigen gm-tickets die foren vollflamen und jedes andere mmoprg kaputtreden.
und scheiß nod32! ein freund hat mir eben gesagt, dass seine virensignatur von nod32 nur aus nullen und einsen besteht! DIE BETRÜGER!



ich weiß schon ganz genau, wie du reagieren wirst, wenn ein dna-test nicht das gewünschte ergebnis liefert.
ich weiß auch genau, wie du über den 11. sep 01 denkst und ich weiß auch ganz genau, dass auch hier im forum bestechungsgeld fließt! gebt es doch zu, wieviel zahlt ihr euch gegenseitig, um die einhellige antivir-ist-scheiße meinung zu vertreten?
ich hab euch alle durchschaut!_




wie du an diesem leicht ironischen text erkennen kannst, thrall, solltest auch du dir ein wenig gedanken über deine behauptung machen, bevor du diese im forum äußerst. wenn eine gewisse schwelle überschritten wird, ergibt eine diskussion absolut keinen sinn mehr. wie jetzt; genau hier. wenn jemand anfängt mit haltlosen todschlagargumenten um sich zu werfen oder jm meint, sich mit der person - anstelle der argumente - zu beschäftigen. zwei von vielen möglichen fehlgriffen.

was die pcs von aldi oder lidl betrifft: zuerst waren es ungerechtfertigte testergebnisse, nachdem ich hier widersprochen habe und auf die preis-leistung verwiesen habe, ist es die mangelnde qualität der hardware, welche kurz nach ablauf der garantie verschieden defekte aufweist.


> Du weist glaube ich nicht wie viele Leute nach einiger Zeit mit einem ALDI/Lidl Rechner zu einem Fachman/Fachhandel renen


weißt du es etwa? weißt du es besser als ich? stehst du an dem schönen pc-laden an der ecke und zählst mit?
oder ist das wieder einer der vielen behauptungen/ vermutungen, welche als knallharte fakten präsentiert werden um die eigene position zu unterstützen?

ich finde das wirklich komisch: die fakten aus unabhängigen quellen, welche ich hier präsentiere, werden nicht aktzeptiert (die entpsrechenden zeitschriften oder internetpräsenzen sind geschmiert), während eure eigenen erfahrungen (welche natürlich unter nicht genormten bedingungen abliefen), vermutungen, zahlen tadellos sind und der wahrheit entsprechen (und das von unbekannten personen, deren einstellung, motive und eignung ich nicht kenne).

die hardware, welche dort verbaut ist, kommt auch nicht von irgendwelchen afrikanischen firmen, deren namen du nicht aussprechen kannst.
die hardware stammt von namenhaften herstellern wie intel, amd oder diversen anderen hersteller.



gruß

und ich finde es ehrlich frappierend, dass du mich mit "junge" anschreibst. oder wolltest du damit nur andeuten, dass ich sehr langsam verstehe? als ich deinen text durchgelesen habe, hatte ich ehrlich gesagt genau dieses gefühl.
ein kleiner nierenhieb zum ende hin.


----------



## slickride (17. April 2008)

[auote]Ironie und Sarkasmus, so bin ich nunmal[/QUOTE]
ich hab mich auch mal dran versucht ^^.




> Betreffend der Ränge ich kann keine ersehen, vieleicht ist da ja aber noch ein versteckter Link, ich sehe nur eine Tabelle mit etlichen Antiviren-Tools, die wild durcheinandergewürfelt bewertet werden.
> Für mich wäre es unlogisch wenn der oberste Anbieter automatisch Platz 1. wäre da andere Produkte mehr Pluszeichen vorweisen.



ich weiß nicht welchen link du jetzt meinst. aber die anbieter sind wohl nach dem alphabet sotiert.
außer du meinst die tabelle, in welcher die erkennungsrate von viren in % eingetragen ist.




> Ebenso ist die Updatefunktion in der Free Edition einfach nur zum heulen, bis dass Teil mal anfängt und einen freien Server gefunden hat, steht Weihnachten vor der Tür.


das programm ist kostenlos!
und da der vorgang ja im hinterdrung läuft, ist es doch egal, ob die sache nach 1, 2 oder 5 min abgeschlossen ist.


gruß


----------



## Chínín (18. April 2008)

Naja nachdem ich das durch abgesicherten Modus, NOD32 gratisversion und noch allen anderen s****ß nicht hingekriegt habe mein Virus(Trojaner) vom PC zu kriegen werde ich mal versuchen einfach die Festplatte zu formatieren

Wurde auch mal wieder zeit habe nur solche Müll-Mini-Games aufm PC sollten mal alle wieder weg....

Meine eigenen Dateien will ich behalten nur wie kriege ich die 25,2 GB gesichert O.o

Wenn ihr mir n Tipp geben könnt wie ich meine 25,2 GB sichern kann und den PC sorgenlos formatieren kann...schreibts hier rein

Bitte Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Êranu (18. April 2008)

Chínín schrieb:


> Naja nachdem ich das durch abgesicherten Modus, NOD32 gratisversion und noch allen anderen s****ß nicht hingekriegt habe mein Virus(Trojaner) vom PC zu kriegen werde ich mal versuchen einfach die Festplatte zu formatieren
> 
> Wurde auch mal wieder zeit habe nur solche Müll-Mini-Games aufm PC sollten mal alle wieder weg....
> 
> ...



oO 

ehm ja kauf dir disketten uns sichere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne jetzt mal scherz beiseite 25 gb sichern kaufste dir entweder ne kleine 40 gb platte oder machst halt backups per dvd ram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder normal dvd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bruachst du ca 6 dvd s


----------



## Fauzi (19. April 2008)

Panda  Antivirus <3


----------



## slickride (19. April 2008)

Chínín schrieb:


> Naja nachdem ich das durch abgesicherten Modus, NOD32 gratisversion und noch allen anderen s****ß nicht hingekriegt habe mein Virus(Trojaner) vom PC zu kriegen werde ich mal versuchen einfach die Festplatte zu formatieren
> 
> Wurde auch mal wieder zeit habe nur solche Müll-Mini-Games aufm PC sollten mal alle wieder weg....
> 
> ...





für die zukunft, würde ich das so einrichten, dass du (hast du nur eine festplatte) 2 partitionen einrichtest.
eine, auf welcher nur deine windowsinstallation & und die entsprechenden installierten programme zu finden sind, und die 2. für deine restlichen daten.

gruß


----------



## Topsecret (19. April 2008)

slickride schrieb:


> für die zukunft, würde ich das so einrichten, dass du (hast du nur eine festplatte) 2 partitionen einrichtest.
> eine, auf welcher nur deine windowsinstallation & und die entsprechenden installierten programme zu finden sind, und die 2. für deine restlichen daten.
> 
> gruß




/sign


----------



## gOOvER (19. April 2008)

slickride schrieb:


> für die zukunft, würde ich das so einrichten, dass du (hast du nur eine festplatte) 2 partitionen einrichtest.
> eine, auf welcher nur deine windowsinstallation & und die entsprechenden installierten programme zu finden sind, und die 2. für deine restlichen daten.
> 
> gruß



/sign


----------



## Êranu (20. April 2008)

slickride schrieb:


> für die zukunft, würde ich das so einrichten, dass du (hast du nur eine festplatte) 2 partitionen einrichtest.
> eine, auf welcher nur deine windowsinstallation & und die entsprechenden installierten programme zu finden sind, und die 2. für deine restlichen daten.
> 
> gruß



richtig und wers wirklich noch einwenig anders machen will der haut sich einfach ne kleine 40 gb plate für system rein und halt ne zweite platte für kram downloads ect


----------

